# Jekyll pier and surf



## Ganawin (Jun 11, 2017)

At the Jekyll this week gonna go after flounder and whatever bites some dead shrimp. If you have some tips please share!


----------



## fairweather (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't know the GA coast as I fish the Gulf, but I bet this would apply over there too. If you're using shrimp, go to the grocery store and get some fresh dead shrimp. They work much better than frozen shrimp which tends to turn into some form of nasty goo.

Also, consider using Fishbites instead of or in addition to shrimp. They're much tougher and fish seem to like them just as well as shrimp. You won't have as many bait stealers. Good luck!


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 12, 2017)

use mud minnows or finger mullet, easy to catch at mouth of creek next to pier.. Carolina rig


----------

